
Huawei is treated differently from other companies that have violated sanctions - sky_nox
https://www.theglobeandmail.com/opinion/article-the-us-not-china-is-the-real-threat-to-international-rule-of-law/
======
sky_nox
I changed the original title because it seems unnecessarily provocative.
Regardless the article has some interesting paragraphs:

 _Ms. Meng is charged with violating U.S. sanctions on Iran. Yet, consider her
arrest in the context of the large number of companies, U.S. and non-U.S.,
that have violated America’s sanctions against Iran and other countries. In
2011, for example, JP Morgan Chase paid $88.3 million in fines in 2011 for
violating U.S. sanctions against Cuba, Iran and Sudan. Yet Jamie Dimon wasn’t
grabbed off a plane and whisked into custody._

 _And JP Morgan Chase was hardly alone in violating U.S. sanctions. Since
2010, the following major financial institutions paid fines for such
violations: Banco do Brasil, Bank of America, Bank of Guam, Bank of Moscow,
Bank of Tokyo-Mitsubishi, Barclays, BNP Paribas, Clearstream Banking,
Commerzbank, Compass, Crédit Agricole, Deutsche Bank, HSBC, ING, Intesa
Sanpaolo, National Bank of Abu Dhabi, National Bank of Pakistan, PayPal, RBS
(ABN Amro), Société Générale, Toronto-Dominion Bank, Trans Pacific National
Bank (now known as Beacon Business Bank), Standard Chartered and Wells Fargo._

 _None of the CEOs or CFOs of these sanction-busting banks were arrested and
taken into custody for these violations. In all of these cases, the
corporation – rather than an individual manager – was held accountable._

------
a0-prw
The fig leaf known as the rule of law, covering international relations, was
definitively removed by the invasion of Iraq. A big war is coming.

